# ENFP/ISFJ compatibility?



## yuffy (Aug 15, 2011)

glukupikron said:


> I'm an ENFP who dated an ISFJ for about a year and a half. The biggest stumbling block for us was that ISFJ will pretty much always want additional levels of commitment and security, while the ENFP will not want to rush into commitment for commitment's sake and will want to move at his or her own pace, no matter how arbitrary it feels to the ISFJ.
> 
> Communication about feelings is good and easy for both partners, although for my ISFJ no amount of reassurance was enough to convince her how deeply I cared about her, and her reluctance to take my words at face value led to building resentment on my part. A healthy ISFJ has all the security he or she needs in themselves, and so doesn't require a partner to provide security, and thus can trust much more easily. An ISFJ wants nothing more than to be able to trust wholeheartedly, but I think many ISFJs find taking that step incredibly difficult.
> 
> ...


----------

